# Watching F1 in 2012



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Hello all,

Following up from the bad news us F1 fans received last year, I was just wondering how everyone will be going about catching *live* coverage of qualifying and the races?

Initially, I was under the impression that BBC will show a select few races live and for those which are not aired live, a delayed and FULL transmission would be shown of either qualy and the race itself. I could have lived with that. However, I recently heard that this isnt to be the case  Apparently, only highlights will be shown. If thats the case, I'll be looking for other means. Or has anyone heard different?

So, I'm not keen on subscribing to Sky, especially after having just signed upto Virgin not long ago. I've also heard that if you're a Sky or Virgin customer and subscribe to the HD package (approx £10 p/month), the F1 channel will be included for free. I'd go for that option if true! Can anyone shed any light on this? Or is it just a load of porkies.

Finally, my last resort would be to get a freeview box from Maplins and a satelite dish. A few other parts/accessories will also be needed. With this set-up, you can pick up foreign channels but will have to sync it with Radio 5 commentary lol. Havent a clue how to set it all up though. If anyone has any information, or can point me in the director of someone who can carry out the install, it would be great (I'm based in Coventry). Oh and I hear this set-up is legal as it falls into the Freeview category (hmmmm).

Look forward to hearing your views


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you have Sky sports 1 & 2 or Sky HD the F1 channel will be free far as i know , myself im waiting to see what Virgin announce as i already have their broadband.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

quite simply, im not paying. end of :lol:

ill watch it for free. if that means highlights, then thats ok with me


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not paying either.

If F1 loses a few viewers and therefore sponsors, perhaps bernie will get the message.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Bernie 'the evil dwarf' Eccelstone wont care a hoot! OK the Beeb had to cut costs, but Sky was going to get it sooner of later anyway! Sky has the revenue to just buy whatever it wants, it comes down to the competition board and if there's an issue.

Fish


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

The BBC will show the following races Live

15 April: China 
13 May: Spain 
27 May: Monaco 
24 June: Europe 
8 July: Britain 
2 September: Belgium 
23 September: Singapore 
14 October: Korea 
4 November: Abu Dhabi 
25 November: Brazil

There will be full live coverage of both qualifying and race on BBC One, BBC One HD and the BBC Sport website, plus a one-hour evening highlights programme on BBC Three and BBC HD. For these races, all three practice sessions will be shown live on the red button and the website. The F1 Forum will continue on the red button for about an hour of comment and analysis after the programme.

Of the other 10, there will be extended highlights programmes on BBC One, of either 90-minute or two-hour duration depending on race location. Races in the Far Eastern time zone will have highlights broadcast on BBC One at 1400, with those in the European time zone getting 90 minutes at 1730.

As has bee been said if you already have Sky Sports 1 & 2 or a Sky HD package then you will get the Sky Sports F1HD channel for free.

All info was taken from these two links:

http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1/news/12433/7332332/Sky-Sports-launches-F1-channel

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/15893254.stm

HTH 

Carl


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If you already have Sky with HD then you get the F1 HD channel FOC anyway. There's a good chance coverage will be better than the BBC since there's a dedicated channel. 
I'm not sure if there is a standard definition F1 channel free for other viewers.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Watching it's easy for me, turn TV on, sky box on and switch to the Sky F1 Channel :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wont be subscribing to Sky, my brother does so will use his Sky go but most of the time will catch it on BBC


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I've got the HD pack! result!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm wondering how the BBC presentation will compare without Martain Brundel. I'm really really reluctant to pay sky a penny! Think I'll see how the first couple of races go might see if I can goto a mates to see it on their sky to compare it with the bbc. For me there are two things here. 1. is seeing the full race start to finish with no ads doesn't have to be live but I don't think highlights will cut it for me. 2. The quality of the commentary and the presentation of the program. I really enjoyed the forum on the BBC.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Although... isn't that bit of totty from Sky Sports News going to be presenting. Makes it OK for me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not paying and love F1 the only way i would pay is if the racing get's better and the racing proper not the current open rear wing pass ever lap so boring i love meeting the drivers and chatting at goodwood and the mechanics but a bit boring to watch, had a good chat to Jake Humphrey from the BBC when at BMW event and i think personally the viewing figure's will reduce but Bernie will not care he will just blame someone else great business man though only one way his way


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Got the Bernie book 'no angle' for christmas and it matches up with everything said above!


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder who the line up will be for Sky's channel.

I pay for the hd package so I'll be watching, just need to sort out my sky go when I'm in Alberta.


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

its a load of c**p hope there is a massive drop in viewing figures and they have to go back to terestrial telly it wouldnt be so bad if you got to choose between paying for sky or paying tv licence i aint paying for both because there is nothing decent on tv anyway


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

stevie_m said:


> I wonder who the line up will be for Sky's channel.
> 
> I pay for the hd package so I'll be watching, just need to sort out my sky go when I'm in Alberta.


Brundle's currently doing the adverts on the sky sports channels so it seems like he may be staying :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Brundle, Ted and Natalie have jumped ship to Sky


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Although i have sky and will hopefully get the channel im gutted the full seasons nots on BBC anymore. 

Ill watch what i can on BBC unless Sky makes a better job of it.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Brundle, Ted and Natalie have jumped ship to Sky


Result 

Shame we couldn't drag Couthard and the tall guy along too though.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Initially, I was happy with catching the remaining 10 races as highlights but with the news of Raikkonen returning, I wanna catch as much live coverage as possible  Really hoping Virgin can include the F1 channel in their HD package!

In a recent interview, Jake Humphrey mentioned that theres some big (and good) news coming up from for F1 fans who will follow the sport on BBC. I wonder if its a deal to air more races. Doubt it though.

As for the commentators - I love the sport, so as long as the commentating isnt like Jonathan Legard or anyone who talks a load of nonsense, I can live with it. Brundle will surely be missed though. And I quite like the combo of Eddie Jordan, Jake Humphrey and David Coulthard as presenters, they spiced the show up a little..... even though DC acts like a Red Bull rep 

Not long for winter testing guys!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Agree Jake, Eddie and David make a great team...


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

:driver:


PaulN said:


> Agree Jake, Eddie and David make a great team...


But sky's line up will take some beating! Really looking forward to march now :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

After initially throwing a show at my Sky box in pathetic protest I will be watching all races live between Sky & BBC. Not ideal but it's just how it is and will be regardless. Heard somewhere that Brundle will work for both but not definite on that.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

AndyC said:


> After initially throwing a show at my Sky box in pathetic protest I will be watching all races live between Sky & BBC. Not ideal but it's just how it is and will be regardless. Heard somewhere that Brundle will work for both but not definite on that.


I was watching the season review on the BBC a couple of days ago and Brundle was noticeable by his absence. So I assume Brundle has stopped working for the BBC completely.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

scooby73 said:


> I was watching the season review on the BBC a couple of days ago and Brundle was noticeable by his absence. So I assume Brundle has stopped working for the BBC completely.


I noticed the lack of Brundle, he was in camera shots but you never heard him interview or ask a question, he was in the clips they played of action.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Whoever does the grid walk for the BBC will have stiff opposition from Brundle! That is unless they deicde to share that bit of the commentry?


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Not much news during the off season but its getting closer to car launches and testing. I found the following:

http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2012/01/has-lotus-renault-found-this-years-must-have-gizmo/

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/96952

Not sure how much of a gain it will give 'em but its very interesting indeed. If it turns out to be a big gain and pushes them closer to the front running teams, I'm sure Raikkonen will be pleased. I dont think it will get em that close though but can never be sure. Guess we'll have to wait and see.

Other news is that Ferrari have brought in a few new technical staff poached from Merc and Mclaren. Team boss has stated that theyve taken a radical approach on design this year and the car doesnt look pretty :lol: But who cares as long as its fast.

Finally, the sad news is that Robert Kubica has injured his leg again and reopened a fracture near his ankle. It was due to slip near home on an icy/slippery path. I really hope he eventually makes a return. A very talented driver and underrated too.

Anyways, if Ferrari give Alonso a quick car which can challenge the Bulls and Mclaren, my moneys on Fernando to win the title!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Whoever does the grid walk for the BBC will have stiff opposition from Brundle! That is unless they deicde to share that bit of the commentry?


I don't reckon the been will even attempt the grid walk without MB now that he has signed with Sky, he was and is the best at an extremely difficult job and did it in such an entertaining fashion. With the addition of the brilliant David Croft (so pleased he has finally got the break) Sky have formed a very good lineup that doesn't include the embarrassing Eddie Jordan.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

S63 said:


> I don't reckon the been will even attempt the grid walk without MB now that he has signed with Sky, he was and is the best at an extremely difficult job and did it in such an entertaining fashion. With the addition of the brilliant David Croft (so pleased he has finally got the break) Sky have formed a very good lineup that doesn't include the embarrassing Eddie Jordan.


BBC need to get someone bigger than Brundle that doesnt like him that would be good telly watching them push each other around.

Seriously though, i must be the only person who doesn love MB. Lets hope hes contract stops him going on about "when I was a F1 racing driver" every sentence!!!!!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

F1 will be shown on Virgin for those wondering if it was going to be a sky only deal.

_Virgin Media, one of the UK's leading entertainment and communications companies, will be making the new Formula 1TM channel from Sky Sports available to Virgin Media customers, ensuring they will be able to watch every possible minute of the Formula 1TM Grand PrixTM 2012 season.

The new channel, Sky Sports F1TM, will join Virgin Media's TV service from its launch in March. The channel will be dedicated to comprehensive reporting of the world's most prestigious and popular motorsport series, including live coverage of every race, practice, and qualifying session. Martin Brundle, David Croft, Georgie Thompson, Ted Kravitz, Simon Lazenby, Natalie Pinkham and Steve Rider will bring viewers all the news, views and live action from the start of the new Formula 1TM season.

The channel will be added to the complete Sky Sports package available through Virgin Media, alongside Sky Sports 1, Sky Sports 2, Sky Sports 3 and Sky Sports 4. Subscribers to this package will have the channel added automatically at launch. Sky Sports News is separately included in all pay TV tiers.

Cindy Rose, executive director of digital entertainment at Virgin Media, said: "We're delighted to be able to offer this new channel right from the off as it's certain to be an exciting Formula 1TM season with a record number of races and six former or current world champions racing for the title."

Rob Webster, director of Sky's commercial group, adds: "As the new home of the world's most exciting motorsport series, Formula 1TM is going to get the full Sky Sports treatment. Extending the distribution of our dedicated channel is great news for all Sky Sports subscribers, enabling millions of pay TV homes to enjoy the benefits of our innovative coverage and investment in must-see content."

Notes to Editors:

All 20 Formula 1TM Grand PrixTM races will be live and uninterrupted on Sky Sports F1TM with the BBC sharing live coverage of 10 races. Sky is working to develop interactive services for Sky Sports F1TM viewers on the Virgin Media platform. Virgin Media is separately developing a BBC Sport app for TiVo with the BBC.
_


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Steve Rider is reason enough for me not to watch SKY.

Anyone seen the BTCC coverage?

He's fecking awful and his subject knowledge stinks.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

There is no way I'm paying for Sky Sports when I won't watch any of it apart from the F1. Hopefully the races will be uploaded somewhere afterwards as I don't really like watching just the highlights.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've decided to take sky sports 1 & 2 for a couple of months so I can get the F1 just to see what I can see ,

I am not happy paying to watch it and in previous posts said that I wouldn't , But it really is the only thing I watch on the TV and enjoy and as it's getting nearer I'm getting itchy feet , Ok so I get to see some golf on the other sky sports channels which is a bonus but I'm still paying for that as well .

I'm hoping that when i give them my 30 day notice period to cancel sky sports that they offer me a cheaper deal if I keep the package , Maybe they will maybe they won't , we'll see


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't need sky sports to see F1 on sky.

If you have the HD package the F1HD channel is free.


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

dazfr said:


> its a load of c**p hope there is a massive drop in viewing figures and they have to go back to terestrial telly it wouldnt be so bad if you got to choose between paying for sky or paying tv licence i aint paying for both because there is nothing decent on tv anyway


Viewing figures won't dictate a move back to terrestrial TV. As with most things these days, F1 has gone to the highest bidder. Just like when it switched between ITV and BBC.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Problem now though, as Sky have got a foot in the door, they can argue their right to buy full rights for it. It will be 'ta-ta terrestrial' then for F1.

Same is happening with WRC slowly. Now it's only Eurosport and Motors TV. Motors TV is free to air, but only via a sky box - not on freesat.


----------

